# four litre carlo rossi jugs



## alley rat (Jan 18, 2007)

when supply finally exceeds demand, I intend to bulk age in carlo rossi
jugs. I ordered some plastic caps with the cone thing in them that will
fit them, but barely. Thry were made for one gallon jug , and a carlo
rossi is actually a four liter jug. I just soak the caps in very
hot water for a few minutes. O nce you get them threaded on , baby
Imean they are on there good. J ust wondered if anyone was doing
anything simalar


----------



## OldWino1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have some bottles with them on also. Just turn the jug upside
down for a while to make sure no seepage. no Oxigen wantee. just
make sure they are tight. best bet is to get 1.5 bottles as
well. alas then its hard to find a wine rack for 1.5's. always
somtehing. but the wine is great after aging .


----------

